# HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\\AVP



## d0c2584 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi.

I have Kaspersky internet security 2010 on my computer and recently I have found that the computer is running slow when opening certain applications or even the startup of the computer and also when scanning with Kaspersky it takes forever but once finished it picks up no threats. I installed AVG a couple of days ago and done a complete scan of the computer and it picked up one warning that it could not remove. This was the warning "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\\AVP" and it also stated that it is potentially dangerous software or something like that. I have had a look around on the internet about this file, I would like to remove it from my computer. People say it is a file from Kaspersky but I haven't really found out any decent ways to get rid of it from the computer. Do I need to uninstall Kaspersky first before I get rid of this file?

Please show me the way.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

In one of your other threads from July 2010, you said you only have 1gb free space left on your 40gb hard drive. How much free space is left now? This could be related to your computer feeling slow as Windows needs a minimum of 15% free space to run efficiently (6gb in your case). Also, you need to run defrag every few weeks to keep things tidy.

How many antivirus programs do you have installed on the computer? Kaspersky, AVG, any others? Having more than one can cause conflicts and the computer to run slow.


----------



## keychain (Mar 12, 2011)

As far as I know avp.exe is the Internet Security from Kaspersky. Try re-installing Kaspersky there might be some registry problems.

Only install and run ONE Anti-virus on a computer it can cause conflicts.


----------



## d0c2584 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have roughly 7 - 8 GB of memory at the moment. When I had my last problem of 1GB, I was then able to expand the free space up to around 6GB. I have now uninstalled Kaspersky as I wouldn't really need it as I have AVG and I also had SUPEanti spyware as well, I have uninstalled that as well. My computer seems to be loading faster than it was. Another thing I read about on the internet was after Kaspersky has been uninstalled from the computer, it hasn't completely got rid of it, it still leaves traces on the computer. This is a similar kind of thing I had to do with Norton. It sounds as if these anti viruses are naughty things really. People pay for them to get rid of any viruses and things and the anti virus seems to give out a virus itself! You uninstall your anti virus and it doesn't completely get rid of the program. It's all just a big money making scam and I don't trust anti viruses at all now. The only one I am sticking to is AVG as it is free.


----------

